# If corn is the thing ...



## zooks

what works best? not at all? 

a) canned corn
b) frozen corn
c) fresh corn just plucked off the cob
d) dried corn (like field corn)

a) for chum
b) on the hook by itself
c) for boilies / bait balls


----------



## DLarrick

canned corn on the hook and same for chum. I know there are countless things out there for carp but I like to keep it simple.


----------



## Fishguy77!

Try u st oatmeal


----------



## crappielooker

All kinds of corn works for carp... depending on how easy you want it to be. For start, I would go for canned sweet corn.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Golden Hominy


----------

